# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  تبدیل فایل اکسل یه نوت پد

## Mojtaba_Ja

Untitled.jpg
Untitled1.jpg
دوستان سلام 
ببخشید من یه فایل متنی دارم که خروجی نرم افزار هستش که در تصویر مشخصه و باید پارامتر های D,B,TF,TW,PLG به تعداد زیاد عوض شوند حالا این کار برام توی اکسل راحت هستش ولی نمیدونم که چطور این فایل اکسل رو دقیقا مثل فایل متنی خود نرم افزار کنم من عکس اکسلی رو که ساختم هم فرستادم اگه که امکان چنین کاری وجود دارد لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایین
با تشکر

----------


## hamidrezax1

برید توی اکسلی که تولید کردین و در خورجی سیو از رو بزنین و فرمت txt انتخاب کنید
موفق باشید

----------

